# Video Cards



## KenpoTess (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok.. who's gone and made it impossible to play some of the new games without a Pixel shader in a vid card..
I have numerous games I can't play til I get a new card.. this is robbery~!
Seig got me a good GeForce MX/MX 400 card last year.. now I tried to play Fable and it's telling me.. Sorry.. Nuhuh.. not gonna work til you fork out $$ and get a Real Vid card.. Pfffffffffts
Pixel shader... Bah..


----------



## Kreth (Jan 5, 2006)

Is it a GeForce, or GeForce2? In either case, it's at least 4 years old, which is ancient in computer terms. Unfortunately, the only solution is to upgrade your card. Most cards made in the last couple of years should support pixel shading (the latest version is Pixel Shader 3.0).
Incidentally, this is one of the reasons I switched to mainly console gaming. I don't have to upgrade hardware every time I buy a new game. Now if they'll just port Doom 3 and Quake 4 to the Playstation...


----------



## swiftpete (Jan 5, 2006)

I jsut upgraded myself. For about &#163;120 you could get a card that's 10 times more powerful than your current card. I've just spent that and don't plan on upgrading again for a couple of yrs. Don't get one off ebay though, you get them cheaper looking at the online computer shops. 
But you could easily spend half that and still get a pretty good card, compared to what you have now. If you nerd about on http://www.tomshardware.com/ for a bit you can learn about what's good and bad. 
Those computer boffins..always beavering away at new stuff!

Or you could go supernerd status and spend a mountain of money. But i say get a cheaper one and go on a nice holiday instead! What's your budget for a new one?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 6, 2006)

It's a Nvidia GForce 2  Jeff.. 

Yeah, I know I need to upgrade.. Pizzles me off that they keep things on the shelves if they are redundant~!  Seig just bought his last year.


Thanks Pete 
I'm looking at newegg.com and some other places too.  Will check out all the geek shops for sure 
Not sure what my $$ is as Seig will be the one buying it *G*

Not going for the Big bucks one as we are self building our house and I would much rather have a new washer / dryer than a new vid card ~!!

Thanks Guys~!

~Tess


----------



## Navarre (Jan 6, 2006)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I would much rather have a new washer / dryer than a new vid card ~!!


 
eh, the next generation of washers/dryers will probably have a vid card already installed! Play Quake online, surf the net, download MP3s, and do your laundry all at the same time.

... The month after that they will release a new agitator for your washer that will make the entire unit you just bought obsolete.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 6, 2006)

well ya mean they aren't wired for wireless yet?  I demand a refund~! 

I want this one~!
http://www.thorappliances.com/softline/index.php


----------



## Navarre (Jan 6, 2006)

Doesn't look like the wireless is installed yet but that's a good looking product.

How about this one? It seems to be well liked by the user.
Your second choice?


----------



## Kreth (Jan 6, 2006)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Your second choice?


Ah, the good ol' days, when women and children knew their place... :whip:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh Jeffffffie~!!!!
:whip1:


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 6, 2006)

How much are you willing to spend?  

130-140 gets you a GeForce 6600 GT
180 gets you a GeForce 6800 GS or Radeon x800 GTO
250+ gets you a Radeon x800 XL

Any of those cards would be able to handle today's applications, if the rest of your system is up to it.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 6, 2006)

OS Name    Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version    5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer    Microsoft Corporation
System Name    TESS
System Manufacturer    MICRO-STAR INC.
System Model    MS-6580
System Type    X86-based PC
Processor    x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 4 GenuineIntel ~2400 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date    American Megatrends Inc. V1.4, 7/19/2002
SMBIOS Version    2.3
Windows Directory    C:\WINDOWS
System Directory    C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device    \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale    United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer    Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
User Name    TESS\KenpoTess
Time Zone    Eastern Standard Time
Total Physical Memory    768.00 MB
Available Physical Memory    356.71 MB
Total Virtual Memory    2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory    1.96 GB
Page File Space    1.83 GB
Page File    C:\pagefile.sys


Well Here's my works 

If I had my druthers.. (I Hate spending money.. yeah I know.. I'm weird.. female and all that).. but I would Very much like to keep it under a hundred bucks.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 6, 2006)

The kids desperately want us to upgradeso they can play fancier video games...oh, and they want an Xbox 360 too.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 6, 2006)

Well I'm no kid 

And I have the games.. I just can't play em.. X box 360 eh.. guess those kids better start working a real job~!!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 6, 2006)

That's what I've been saying!!!


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jan 6, 2006)

This is a good topic for BuffaloIt.com.....


----------

